# Portamento's Musical Ramblings



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

There.

Try this neoclassical mess for starters:
View attachment quartet.mp3


It's not complete, but I'd like to know what you guys think. :tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Just kidding! :lol:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-387062016%2Fquartet-2


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

No one wants to tell me how bad my music is!?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Replies other than my own start here: ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just must be joking right?


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i like music said:


> No one wants to tell me how bad my music is!?


You've summed it up


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok. Looks like I'll have to try harder next time!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

i like music said:


> Ok. Looks like I'll have to try harder next time!


At least making an afford for a longer piece.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> You've summed it up


What's bad about it?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It's fun and I detect a playful sense of humor. I wasn't expecting Haydn, Mozart, or Mendelssohn at 16. If I'm not mistaken, I heard a witty false ending... and then a return to more of its lightness, alertness and humor... It's also not oppressive nor heavy and I believe a sense of benign good will comes through. Call me crazy, or call me Lark, but I enjoy that you wrote it and offered something that might be considered entertaining to others. Perhaps a better ending? 

:tiphat:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Give people time to respond, some of us have day jobs.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> At least making an afford for a longer piece.


I said it was unfinished.



Larkenfield said:


> It's fun and I detect a playful sense of humor. I wasn't expecting Haydn, Mozart, or Mendelssohn at 16. If I'm not mistaken, I heard a witty false ending... and then a return to more of its lightness, alertness and humor... It's also not oppressive nor heavy and I believe a sense of benign good will comes through. Call me crazy, or call me Lark, but I enjoy that you wrote it and offered something that might be considered entertaining to others. Perhaps a better ending?


It's unfinished! But yes, I will pay special attention to the ending. 



Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Give people time to respond, some of us have day jobs.


Well it got 60 views before the first response...


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Just kidding! :lol:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-387062016%2Fquartet-2


I like the microtonal fluctuations (or tremolo?) in the violin part. What was your process for composing this?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Timothy said:


> I like the microtonal fluctuations (or tremolo?) in the violin part. What was your process for composing this?


I just played around with them, where accidentals would usually be.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Very short and unfinished piece:

__
https://soundcloud.com/portamento-361407945%2Fshebalin-pastiche

I copied the first nine bars of Shebalin's Fourth String Quartet and tried to finish it myself.


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

first ones good, second one kind of repeats a lot, it think the theme needs to develop more. kinda sounds like what would play in the background of arrested development when the rich angry mom lady is like driving around


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> first ones good, second one kind of repeats a lot, it think the theme needs to develop more. kinda sounds like what would play in the background of arrested development when the rich angry mom lady is like driving around


Second one meaning the Shebalin piece?


----------

